# Photo posting info wanted



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

My shameful admission; I don't know much about internet procedures, including how to post a photo in this site. My usual method has been to upload pix to a hosting site, which works but has drawbacks. The one I presently use is Photobucket, which I find clunky and unreliable. Most of the graphics I see posted here seems to be done much better. A guide to how these postings are performed would be much appreciated.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You can open a free Flickr account (with immense storage) - I find the site to be very reliable. Every photograph you upload comes with a share button, where you can select the right code (BBC code), for copy/paste into your TC post.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah, I have been having a few issues with that myself. I am not sure why all of my pictures when posted look so tiny compared to everyone elses.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

With Flickr you can choose between a few sizes. Examples:


In her palace by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


In her palace by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


In her palace by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, if you want say, a picture from Amsterdam, just go to Google Images, select the picture you like, then right-click on the picture and in the popup window look for 'image address'. Copy the image address and in TC click on the picture icon. There you have to look for: URL. Paste the image address and voilá...

Apart from Flickr, there is also Wikipedia for free uploading. But everywhere you have to get an URL: the image address


----------

